# Help.. has anyone bought a cage from CageWorld.com?



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello. I was looking for good cages at the cheapest price possible and came up with cageworld.com. Has anyone bought from them before? are they good quality? Help please? 

http://stores.homestead.com/JMExotics/-strse-Small-Animal-Cages-cln-Rat-Cages/Categories.bok


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't bought any....Yet. In a week I am going to order a cage from there, This one.
http://stores.homestead.com/JMExotics/-strse-167/Small-Animal-Cage/Detail.bok
It has the same dimentions as the rat lodge (R-680) from Martin's, but if I got that it would be almost 120$. This one is 59$ with free shipping! ;D
I noticed in your other post that you were looking at the Rat Lodge, so this is why I recommended this cageworld cage, because it has the same dimentions.

P.S. If you get this kind, please don't steal them all! LOL


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have read bad reviews on the customer service, but other then that they seem alright.


----------



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

Haha. I will save one for you! I am college student so I need to save as much money as possible. Even if CageWorld has bad customer service, I need to save the money. I am SOO excited!!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've decided that I can't wait a week to order it. I'm going to order it tonight, so it gets here sooner! ;D
I'm out of town, so I'm just gonna have my petsitter bring it in if it gets there before next saturday, when we get back! How long do you think it takes to get here if I order it tonight? The website says 4-9 business days for delivery after the person gets clear payment, but it also says that sometimes it takes him or her 3 days to see it. If anyone has a guess of how long it will take, I would love to hear it! 
P.S. slsers, thanks for not taking all of them . LOL


----------



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

It depends on where you live and where the item is shipping from. Hopefully they clear the payment quickly and send the cage that day! i HATE waiting for stuff to come in. lol. im impatient


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yay! I live in the same state! Small victory, yes, but it helps! It's like seven hours away from my house but that's still pretty good. I live in san mateo, CA and the cageworld HQ is in escondido, CA, so it isn't that bad. I'm impatient too, I am really excited to order it in about a 1/2 hour but I know I'm still gonna have to wait like a week.
I never found out, are you getting the same cage as me?


----------



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

most likely. I am living in the dorms at college right now so I can't buy my rats. =[ I'm SOO excited for when I get them. I definitely think I'll be getting that cage. I am going to get 2 boys.

Lucky you for living in Cali. I live all the way in Florida. When I do order the cage it's gunna take FOREVER! lol.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, you have to wait longer! Not just for the cage, but for the rats, that must be torture! You should be excited, rats are completely awesome! I have two females now, Salem and Seattle, but in the future I'm considering getting two males, for cuddling purposes. ;D
My cage has officially been ordered as of twelve minutes ago. Only a couple thousand more until I actually get it.
You live in florida, thats unfortunate. It won't take too much longer than here, because its flying on a plane, but still. 
Good luck to you and your future ratties and your future cage (which by the way I didn't take all of them) and I will keep updating on how it is. I'm sooo excited! ;D


----------



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

;D thanks so much!


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

Let me know how the cage turns out? I'm interested...


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll be sure to do that when I get it. I'm soo excited!


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought some bird breeder cages and stand from them. Shipped really fast. I didn't need any customer service as there were no problems so I can't comment on that.

They sell all types of cages so the quality would really depend on the type you buy.
I would definitely buy from them again.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

The cage came!
Ok, so I got home really late last night from vacation, and the cage was there when I came in the door! The box is basicly just a brown cardboard box. I opened up the box (after about five minutes of trying to rip off the masking tape with my hands, which eventually worked) and I have to say I was impressed! Everything was all on top of each other, and the separate things in the box were: 2 shelves, 2 ramps, grated floor, pan, and the actual cage which was all connected and all you had to do was unfold it and put it into place. 
The cage has a flip up top, and you don't have to put the grated floor down so you can just have the slide out pan!
It has 2 smallish doors, but you can open it from the top if you are putting in/taking out big items.
I haven't put the rats in or anything yet, because today I have to go get fleece to cover the bottom. But I have put in 2 things already for fun. I've put in a hammock already, and a wobust wodent wheel. I know I'm just gonna have to take the wheel out to put the fleece in, but it's alright for the time being.

If you have any more questions about the cage, just reply to this or PM me.

Pics are coming as soon as I can find the thing that plugs my camera into my computer! ;D

P.S. I ordered the black one.


----------



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

AWESOME! thanks for the update! when i can FINALLY get my first rats I think I am going to get my cage from here. I CAN'T WAIT!! too bad I have to wait. ugh


----------

